# machine polishing question



## 1Valet PRO (Nov 2, 2005)

Hello Mike

When using a rotary i prefer to apply the compound or polish directly to the pad. Using a slow rotary speed of 4-700rpm to work the compound into a 2-3 square foot area. Once Compound polish is bedded in correctly i step the speed up on the rotary going to a maximum of 1500RPM. I have found this method of using a rotary gives me the best control over my machine while ensuring a swirl free finish. Obviously the choice of pads and polishes make the major difference in the final finish.

Anyway my question.

When you use a compound/polish i noticed you ran a straight line of compound/polish along the side panel or across the bonnet and then using your rotary to pick the bead of compound/polish up with your chosen pad running at high speed. Can you explain why you do this?

I also noticed that you pick the bead of polish up very slightly off centre pad i assume to avoid polish flinging. Could you also tell me what side you pick the bead up from and the speed you run your rotary upto when picking up the bead? do you then move the speed up on the rotary or stay put?


Sorry for the questions but your method fascinates me as to why and how you do it that way.

One last question.

Machine polishing in a unit is far easier that machining outside Polish/compounds seem to work consistently. Hot days polish/compounds can go dusty quickly, on cold damp days the product can go stodgy. Do you have a method of dealing with this when outside? Not that i do lots but when i do machining and have these sort of problems i try and make sure my pad is as clean as possible but was wondering if there are other ways of making to polish go further in outside conditions?


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

1Valet PRO said:


> Anyway my question.
> 
> When you use a compound/polish i noticed you ran a straight line of compound/polish along the side panel or across the bonnet and then using your rotary to pick the bead of compound/polish up with your chosen pad running at high speed. Can you explain why you do this?


Picking up your bead using the 10 @ 10 Technique enables you to,


Pick up your bead or strip of product without slinging splatter all over the wall, the windshield or yourself.
Is a faster _*on-the-fly*_ technique once you master it, even on vertical panels
Offers the *"Cool Factor"* by giving anyone watching you the perception you actually know what you're doing. 



1Valet PRO said:


> I also noticed that you pick the bead of polish up very slightly off centre pad i assume to avoid polish flinging. Could you also tell me what side you pick the bead up from and the speed you run your rotary upto when picking up the bead? do you then move the speed up on the rotary or stay put?
> 
> Here's an article on the technique that explains your questions...
> 
> ...


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

1Valet PRO said:


> Machine polishing in a unit is far easier that machining outside Polish/compounds seem to work consistently.
> 
> Hot days polish/compounds can go dusty quickly, on cold damp days the product can go stodgy.
> 
> Do you have a method of dealing with this when outside? Not that i do lots but when i do machining and have these sort of problems i try and make sure my pad is as clean as possible but was wondering if there are other ways of making to polish go further in outside conditions?


Here you go...

*Tips for working in warm/hot weather or direct sunlight*


----------



## 1Valet PRO (Nov 2, 2005)

thank Mike I am now going to have a good read on these articles.

all the best

greg


----------



## R2P (Dec 25, 2010)

yup alot to learn there!


----------

